
Obama used a pseudonym in emails with Clinton, FBI documents reveal - douche
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-emails-fbi-228607
======
jnordwick
Am I the only person who doesn't have their only private email server or
pseudo-anonymous address?

------
tracker1
Man, if this weren't real, it'd make a great soap opera plot...

